
Instead of Criticizing Tech Valuations, Embrace Them - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-16/tesla-and-apple-valuations-could-help-covid-19-economic-recovery
======
fluffernutter
Maybe people should stop listening to corporations and start doing their own
things.

